# Problem mit Mysql-Backupscript



## RealScorp (26. September 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mir jetzt ein einfaches Backupscript für meine Mysql DB geschrieben, die per cronjob einmal täglich aufgerufen wird.


```
mysqldump --opt -u xxx -pyyyl zzz | gzip -9 > ./[path]/backup_`date +%d.%m.%Y_%H:%M:%S`.sql.gz
```

Soweit, so gut. Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, das Backup rudimentär auszuführen, also dass er nur die letzten 10 Backups behält, und den Rest löscht.

Wäre nett wenn mir geholfen werden könnte, bei eventuellen Erklärungsversuchen bitte in Betracht ziehen dass ich mit Bash-Scripting so gut wie keine Erfahrung habe.

Danke


----------



## vop (27. September 2005)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt 10 Backups sein sollen, böte sich an, an jedem Wochentag per cron einen "eigenen" Backup zu erzeugen
 Montags den nach backup_montag.sql.gz
 Dienstags den nach backup_dienstag.sql.gz
 etc.
 Dann würde er den jeweils letzten immer überschreiben und du hättest stets die letzten sieben Backups parat.

 Wenn Du dann einmal die Woche alle sieben woanders hin kopierst, hast Du auch noch die Daten der verherigen Woche.

 vop


----------



## RealScorp (27. September 2005)

Hmm jo, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

